# Combining different styles of music?



## Manok

First, is there a term so when I search google I do not immediately see dj mixing tips? Second, what I mean is lets say you wanted to write in a style that combined Brahms and Penderecki. Not that I want to do this exact thing but I wanted to pick two composers who were at odds style wise. So any suggestions?


----------



## Torkelburger

polystylism

also related is musical collage and "Ivesian" (although those are more about composing with actual musical quotations).


----------



## Ludwig Von Chumpsky

Well this term isn't for orchestral music but it does describe what you're referring to. In the pop world the word is Mashup. Linkin Park is a great example. Of course polystylism sounds more high falutin.


----------



## millionrainbows

Just Do it. There's nothing out there.


----------

